# Parrots and GSDs



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't find anywhere else to post this, so if I missed it, please feel free to move it. 

I've seen a couple of people on here that have parrots as well as dogs (and I'm sure other pets LOL), and have a couple of questions. 

I have a quaker (8 yrs) and a TAG (10 yrs). My previous dog grew up with the parrots and I never had an issue. She would lie on the floor and my TAG would preen her ears. It was adorable!

I know that all dogs are different, and I do know that Ky has a much stronger drive than my previous dog. And, she's only 16 months old. 

At this stage there is not a chance that I would leave both parrots out of their cages while Kyleigh is in the room. My TAG, Echo, is fully flighted and takes full advantage of flying around the house. Echo also LOVES dogs!

When I'm gone to work, the parrots have the living area to themselves - they are out of their cages and get to party. (A LOT of work went into setting this area up, and I've been very lucky for the last year!) 

Ky's in her crate while I'm at work. My dad lives upstairs (my bedroom / living area is downstairs - we share kitchen, dining room). He's home for a two-hour lunch every day and Ky gets out of her crate and gets to spend time with him and outside. I'm home by 4 and Ky are gone til about 6:30 / 7. I feed Ky, then put her in her crate for about 1/2 an hour. During this time I play with the parrots and clean their cages. 

Then the parrots go in their cages, and Ky's out of her crate for the rest of the evening ... and finally, the whole night ... she graduated to not having to sleep in her crate at night about 3 months ago ... but sometimes she still does!

I'm in the living room area for the rest of the evening, so my parrots, while they are not out of their cages, are certainly not ignored. Ky gets to chew on a bone, we play some games, etc. And then at 9 or so we go out in the back yard for a romp and then out for a last walk around the neighbourhood. 

If my TAG is taking a bath Ky is SUPER interested. I've stopped her once in mid-air from charging the cage. I caught her by the scruff and had her on the ground in about a second. I didn't freak on her, just said in a very low and stern voice ... you do NOT go after the birds. She's never done it again. 

If Echo's just sitting in her cage playing with a toy, or talking to me, Ky doesn't pay much attention - until Echo calls her name SIGH. But she won't charge the cage like she did that one time. She'll look up, she'll start to wander over and I'll tell her to leave it and direct her back to the other part of the living room, and she does go. 

I'm not stupid, I know I have a dog with drive, and I know that the chances of her ever "accepting" the parrots as part of the family are 50/50 (or maybe even 90/10!)

My quaker is so much smaller, and while she makes noises, she hasn't really attracted Ky's attention quite like the grey!

I'm wondering, with those of you that have parrots and GSDs, did your dogs ever mellow over time with the parrots? 

Thanks!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I cannot answer whether or not your GSD will mellow over time with your parrots because our Jake is only 9 months old. But I’m jealous of your TAG – they are my dream bird J I’m curious, when your TAG calls your dog, does she say it in yours or someone else’s voice? They are so funny in how they play off of everyone in the house J

But I can tell you I have 3 parrots – a Red Belly, Senegal and Meyers (Poicephalus parrots) and we’ve had Jake since he was 8 weeks old. For the most part Jake ignores the birds … except for the food they drop on the floor J Although lately my Senegal parrot comes down to taunt Jake so I have to watch them very closely.

It is a juggling act in our house too. My husband takes Jake for his walks each night and I let the birds have out of cage time. Or they spend time in the basement with the door closed. We have a system where he always knocks before entering the main level with Jake and he doesn’t enter until I give him the all clear that all the birds are in their cage.

I’m just resigned to the fact that my dog and parrots will never be loose in the house together … just not a risk I’m willing to take.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I trust my Pom and Chihuahua mix with my Senegal and my female German shepherd that passed away a couple years ago, she was incredibly gentle... My lovebird(who very sadly also passed away recently) would jump on her back and ride around.

Having said that though I will never trust my Golden or my GSD pup with my bird, the other dogs were exceptions... Otherwise it's just too much of a risk. I also have cats, one I trust but the other two no way... My male Siamese killed one of my birds many years ago, now he has to be put away whenever the bird comes out. Though I'd feel slightly more confident if I had a big macaw or cockatoo but a Senegal is just too small for me to ever feel comfortable enough. And birds are so delicate, just one latching onto and it would probably be over.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

When Echo talks, it's in my voice. And, yes, she's a bird worth being jealous over! I trained my last dog Abby in the same room as Echo. Over the years Echo perfected my voice to the point that Abby would do what Echo said ... sit Abby, down Abby, good dog! Wag your tail! It was hilarious. I used to feel sorry for the dog, but they had so much fun together. 

Abby and Echo had a very special relationship. Echo would feed Abby anything she didn't want. Here girl, here girl whistle, and Abby would trot over and wait for Echo to fling her food. Funniest thing was brocoli. She wouldn't eat it if I gave it to her, but she inhaled it when it came from Echo!

I'm not willing to clip Echo's wings - she's such a character and has never "abused" her "fully flighted" in that she's never destroyed anything. She has one whole wall of the living room 18 feet long and 6 feet wide that is devoted to her, her cage, her perches, her swings - it's quite the set up!

I'm certainly not expecting it, just wondering if there's a possibility ... if someone's had their dog mature / mellow enough ... like at age 6 LOL

Here's a quick story to make you more jealous of my TAG ha ha ha 

Echo knows what she wants for breakfast, and will not settle for what I have chosen. Last week I made oatmeal for their breakfast. (This is at 5:30 in the morning). I put the bowls on top of their cages. Echo looks at her bowl and says NO, WANT EGGS. 

Me: too bad, it's not a restaurant, eat your oatmeal 
Echo: WANT EGGS pause WANT EGGS NOW
Me: eat your food and I walk off to take a shower
Echo (while I'm in the shower) WANT EGGS, WANT EGGS ... she chanted this and got louder and louder and louder (if you've ever wondered how loud a grey can get ... turn the volume way up on your stereo ... and multiply that by 10)

I got out of the shower, she's still demanding her eggs. My dad's up at this point and hollers down, what the heck is her problem?

I gave her oatmeal for breakfast, and she wants eggs. 

SILENCE from my dad. I can just imagine the look that crossed over his face! The bird will be breakfast soon if she's not quiet!

I get dressed, she's still demanding her eggs. 

I make the ever loving eggs and bring them to her. As I'm walking towards her cage, she starts bobbing her head and laughing and hollering eggs, eggs, eggs ... 

I put the dish on her cage and she dove it muttering eggs eggs eggs while she was eating!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

ROTFLMAO!!!

I had two GSDs and my wife's mutt when I started bringing the birds in. All dogs were adults. The ONLY dog that harassed the birds was my male. My Grey HATED him, because he'd haunt her cage on and off. (Her cage is a macaw cage and goes nearly to the floor) He was told "NO" over and over, but he was one of those 'jerk' dogs, LOL! My female was taught to pee on command. My Grey practiced "go potty" for days. I had a very bad feeling about this. One day soon after, my female was walking near her cage and she said (in my voice) "Go potty!" sternly. My female dropped and went in the house. She was upset after, knew she shouldn't have done it, etc. However I told her to! :crazy: Of course, she didn't get into any trouble over it, but I did lecture the bird. Baths just seem to get them every time, though. Grim hasn't started that, yet. One of my Sun conures accidently got out when my wife was changing water I think. He landed on the floor, and the whole pack surrounded him VERY fast! However with a fast "leave it!" she was able to reach in the middle of the pack and get the bird. No dog dared touch it. We think it's because they knew that I'd have killed them if they did. 
I'm going to 'introduce' him to the caged birds sometime soon. He knows Ziva is there, but the only other bird he's noticed is Cricket. Although I'll train him to leave them alone (for emergencies like above) I will NEVER trust him out with them. That flapping just sets off their prey drive. Right now, I crate the dogs when the birds come out. It's a constant rotation, but that's OK. I'm looking for a place with a 3 season room for the birds when we move. Right now they're all in the living room, and there isn't a choice in that. 

IMO, the prey drive of a GSD is just too strong to ever trust a bird out with them. However, I could be wrong. My guy has more fight drive than prey drive, but I know it's there. I have some that can't fly because of defects, and one I don't allow to fly because he attacks me. (He was abused by a military guy) I want them to be safe, so Grim HAS to be taught that they're off limits, but I just will never trust him with them out as a matter of course. It's too much temptation. I've read of a few birds and dogs that got along for years... then one day the dog got the bird. The owners felt so horrible.... but it was a mistake, IMO, to ever trust the dog with the bird out to begin with.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Jag - I was hoping you'd post !!! You wrote: IMO, the prey drive of a GSD is just too strong to ever trust a bird out with them. 

I am wondering the same thing. I'm glad I have the set up that I do so that they all get the attention they need, and the out time they deserve! 

Ellie, my quaker, is a rescue and can't fly so she doesn't need as much space as the RULER OF THE HOUSE. Her cage is near Echo's against the side wall. I bought veil material and stapled it to the ceiling and she has a 6 foot x 3 foot space that the veil surrounds. Her cage sits on a table and I clip the veil to the table so that she is "protected." The table also has some small pillows on it in case she falls off her perches. They are high enough for her to grab on to the cage and get back up again. (She was thrown against the wall for biting and broke her wing / leg.) She's a holy terror with everyone BUT me, but it took me almost 2 years to get her to trust me!

OK - GO POTTY ... now that's funny! Thank god Echo never heard that! But she does know what poo poo is LOL ... I was cleaning her cage and she said "whatcha doing?"

Me - cleaning your poop ... of which there is TONS
Echo - echo poop?
Me - yes Echo's poop

her nickname for herself is now echopoopoo ... and sometimes when i go to the bathroom she'll toss out mommy poo poo? Cracks me up everytime! And of course me laughing, just encourages the brat!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> I put the dish on her cage and she dove it muttering eggs eggs eggs while she was eating!


I need to stop reading these threads, otherwise my husband is in danger to coming home to one of these guys (I've always wanted a TAG) :wild:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh come on guys, stop! LOL You're making me want a grey and my husband would kill me. :rofl:

My Senegal, bless his heart, is super sweet but no where near that intelligent.

Once I was in the bedroom bending over half naked cleaning up dog diarrhea and from behind me I hear Meeko let out a loud wolf whistle. *facepalm* Well he has some sort of sense of humor at least.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll try and help dissuade you! 

You think a puppy's a lot of work? Echo is DEMANDING. And I'm not talking just vocal - which is a given. I'm sure you know just how smart they are ... She is freaking smart! 

Now, some of this is me putting more work on myself, but I want my pets to have the best possible life I can give them. I'm not rich by any means - but I love my zoo, and they are glue that has kept me sane. 

Every Sunday I make a weeks worth of food for all my animals. None of my pets get anything commercial or treats out of a bag. I make everything (ok, I don't make the oatmeal LOL but you know what I mean)

Every morning when I give them their food, Echo's breakfast is in a bowl but ALL of her fruits and veggies are hidden in her foraging toys all over her area. She has to work for her food. (This means I also have to remember where I put everything so that it doesn't rot before I remember where I put it LOL) I also hide her nuts and the hard bird treats I make. 

I hide some of Ellie's stuff as well, but she's not as mobile as Echo, so I don't make it as hard. 

I make ALL of Echo's toys. I bought the big stuff - PVC perches, boings, etc. but I make everything else. The dollar store is my best friend. I change her toys every two or three days (she's not one of "those" scardie cat birds!")

Echo is a SLOB. She flings food everywhere, far and wide. I'm constantly finding carrot and squash pieces on the ceiling, on my computer monitor, the windows, the curtains, the floor, the couch ... whereever she's decided to eat it. I've even found her food in the toilet bowl ????

Cleaning her cage takes me about 2 hours every week. I clean the newspaper every day, but when she poops, it's pee and poop at the same time and it runs all down the cage in this lovely green and white slime ... then in gets hard and you have to use steam and a butter knife or a hammer and a hatchet to get it off!

Kiss your carpet or hardwood floors good bye ... Bird poop kills both!

I have laminate ... and absolute must!!! Cleans up super easy ... but make sure there's not gaps in the laminate!!!

Echo demands my time, and I mean demands. If she doesn't think she's spent enough time with me she'll sit in her cage and scream OUT OUT OUT until I put Ky away and take her out of her cage. We then have some one on one time! When she's done, she flies back to her cage and goes inside. 

Have I made you change your mind yet, or are you even more determined?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Parrots are extremely time consuming! They are very messy (as already stated) and expensive!! I don't make all my own stuff... so I spend over $100 a month on food and toys. Some months it's over $200, but I have a lot of birds! Half mine are rescues. I get bit a lot. They are smart, and they love to try to get one over on you! They also live such a long time... I have plans for all my flock should something happen to me and my Grey will outlive me unless she gets sick or something. You have to have a specialist vet. They are more work than any pet I've ever had. Worth it? Yes. But a LOT of work.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My dog never mellowed out about my birds, but the bigger ones I've only had for a little more than a year. If they are in the cage he doesn't care, but when they are out it's a serious danger. Mine are also fully flighted and live in our bedroom, which Chrono isn't allowed to be in because of them.

Chrono also hasn't had very much exposure to the birds to become mellow around them. I tried to show him Menchi once and he snapped at her and chased her. I never tried it again and I banned him from the room. If I want to take the birds out of this room, he has to go outside.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Love the TAM stories. Ever since I saw Alex identifying his toys and asking for dinner I was smitten! I will never have one (too much of a cat lover) but they are amazing animals and I am so glad to hear about people treating them with the respect they deserve.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

In the beginning both of my dogs were crazy about going after the bird, but after a few weeks they really settled down. My papillon does not bother the bird at all after he bit her good on the nose once, lol. 

My GSD, Kaiser, leaves my TGCC, Rico, alone for the most part. Of course I'd never leave them both out unattended, but Rico is very good about staying put on his play gym if he can see me or my roommate in the vicinity. Kaiser is also very good about leaving him alone when he's on a playgym/person. Once in awhile Rico feels the need to fly down and find somebody, but Kaiser will just follow him. He's more curious about finding out what Rico is rather then eating him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs and birds live fine together with the exception of Onyx and Magnum(Congo African grey) They fight, Magnum taunts her and it escalates to fighting with bars separating them. 
I don't let Magnum out of his cage when Onyx is around. 

I use to breed Moluccans and my mix breed Clover was so good with the baby birds, she had high prey drive but was very gentle with them(and later the chickens we had) 

My dogs did kill our violet fischers lovebird, it was really sad. Mojo would escape his cage if it wasn't clipped tight and one day I came home to a few scattered feathers...they ate him. He was the most beautiful, friendly little guy/broke my heart when I found what was left of him.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Verivus said:


> In the beginning both of my dogs were crazy about going after the bird, but after a few weeks they really settled down. My papillon does not bother the bird at all after he bit her good on the nose once, lol.
> 
> My GSD, Kaiser, leaves my TGCC, Rico, alone for the most part. Of course I'd never leave them both out unattended, but Rico is very good about staying put on his play gym if he can see me or my roommate in the vicinity. Kaiser is also very good about leaving him alone when he's on a playgym/person. Once in awhile Rico feels the need to fly down and find somebody, but Kaiser will just follow him. He's more curious about finding out what Rico is rather then eating him.


Is TGCC a turquoise GCC? Those little guys think they're full grown macaws, LOL! My Grey has bitten nearly every dog I have had. She calls them over, then bites them to let them know who is boss. So far, I've managed to keep her from biting Grim. He usually doesn't fall for her calling him, although he will look confused or look for me (since it's my voice). She got my Pug twice... but, well, she's kind of stupid.  

Jane, I'm so sorry about your bird! Belonging to a world wide parrot group, I've heard this more than a couple of times. 

Ziva gets my empty Mt. Dew cardboard 12 pack containers to play with, and my wife started giving some to Grim to tear apart. Want to talk about one MAD bird!  I had to show her the extra boxes I have put up just for her. I think that as time passes and he doesn't harass her, she'll get better about him. Right now, she's still messing with him a lot. She yells at him "hey, get out of there!" and asks him if he wants to go outside or go potty. She's also telling him to 'go lay down' quite a bit. *Sigh* This is on top of her whistling and saying "come here!" She's got his name, but doesn't say it perfectly yet... and it's rare. So I'm wondering what else is in store for him.....


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I got my GSD when she was 8 weeks old. She was interested in my birds. I began socializing her and the bird pretty soon after getting her. Initially, she wanted to bite the bird. A few corrections when she was young and now she would never touch the bird while I was there or knock over the cages. I wouldn't leave the birds out with her unattended. I don't know that I would even if she never had interest in them. ( Dakota never had any interest in them which is odd because he is part Lab.) We got Daisy at 6 weeks and I honestly don't remember when I started socializing her with the birds. Maybe I didn't start young enough because she still occasionally tries to get them when they flap their wings in the cage. If I bring the bird out she leaves the room because she knows she isn't supposed to kill it but wants to. I doubt my poodle will ever stop barking at them when they flap their wings. He wants them bad. I don't think I will have them out around him.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I just love hearing all about other people's parrots! And Kyleigh your Echo sounds priceless! I'm a member of a parrot forum as well, so I get to live vicariously through all the grey owners on there. As much as I'd love one, I know how much work and responsibility they are and I'm stretched at times with my three and a dog. So it wouldn't be fair to bring a highly intelligent bird like a grey into my home right now. I'd like to hope some day I'll get to be owned by one, but there is the reality that they likely will outlive us.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I have parrots also, from lovely tiny Bourke's parakeets to macaws. All of my dogs are fine with them, I established right from the start that the birds are mine and off limits. Wasn't too hard, when I first adoopted Sasha she was 8 months and they really stimulated her prey drives but I kept her leashed with me around them and corrected her very firmly if she showed interested in chasing or eating them. Plenty of petting and praise for just being calm with them. She figured it out very fast!
I don't leave them all out together, but I can have a couple birds out with the dogs. We have a huge fully finished basement with an area for the macaws to hang out cage free and I often bring a dog or two down when I am feeding or cleaning, which is alot. 
The bird speacialty shop we fequent has a gorgeous WL sable female GSD named Xena, and she barely even looks at the birds, despite them being out on stands and often flyng down to the floor. 
The macaws know they are in charge. One even likes to tell the dogs to sit. Then she says "Good Giiiirrllll!" Their presence makes them seem so much larger than their 3-4 lbs! 
I've kept birds my entire life, they are very special and wonderful. Never really been a dog person, till I began learning all about GSD a few years ago. Now I can't imagine not having both!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I had a couple of tiels and an amazon (all have passed but when I did the amazon was always loose in the house, my dogs never seemed to bother him tho HE bothered them alot) I didn't really 'do' anything to get them this way, they just 'were'.

Now I have 9 chickens, Masi is great with the chickens tho I don't trust my aussies with them


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

The mess these birds can create is unreal. My shop vac is my best friend. Plus changing papers and sweeping, and actually scrubbing cages every so often. They are very intensive as a pet. Then you have their complex emotional and mental needs, often with a dose of aggression and jealousy. you have to learnn to understand their moods and how their hormones affect them. They are amazing when you do, you have a bond for life, but long term it is beyond most people to care for them at the level they need and deserve. 
They are very prone to become neurotic and aggressive when our ability to care for them properly is compromised. Most folk can't even manage to care for a dog, which largely will adapt it's lifestyle to yours. A parrot really doesn't adapt to you. They need what they need, some may be more adaptable, but their intrinsic biological needs make it difficult to truly adapt to a human lifestyle. 
But if you can meet them more than halfway, they are truly amazing. They are funny playful affectionate vocal endearing passionate creatures. They take every moment to the max!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

onyxena said:


> A parrot really doesn't adapt to you. They need what they need, some may be more adaptable, but their intrinsic biological needs make it difficult to truly adapt to a human lifestyle.
> But if you can meet them more than halfway, they are truly amazing. They are funny playful affectionate vocal endearing passionate creatures. They take every moment to the max!


For me, that's what makes them so amazing! I always say I that I am a dog and cat owner, but my parrots own me and they rule the roost!

Thanks for all the input everyone. Somehow, I don't see blissful peace with the birds out and Ky in the same room. I never had to "teach" Abby about the birds, she just got it. I've seen Ky's eyes just LIGHT up when she hears them, so I believe her drive is simply too high. 

She is fine with them being in their cage, and I never leave her in the room even with the birds in their cages - this is one area that I simply don't trust her in. Not a big deal - as I've mentioned my set up is perfect right now, just wanted to know if the icing could go on the cake LOL

Scrubbing bird poop ... I remember long long long ago that the idea of touching poop was so gross ... after having cats, dogs, ferrets, degus and parrots ... I now think nothing of scraping hard bird poop off the floor with my finger nails ... I can now proudly admit that I have a cast iron stomach - all because of my animal's poops!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

So my Senegal turned two recently and along with being more bratty he/she(haven't had him DNA tested yet) has been practicing more mimicking... Mostly whistles so far, a wolf whistle and the whistle I use to call the dogs in from the backyard or into the bedroom, he also does the thermostat beeps, lol. I think he's also been trying to say hello.

So a couple days ago, I walked up to his cage and was giving him head rubs and he whistled something new to me. It sounded incredibly familiar but I couldn't place it then today it suddenly hit me! It was one of the whistles my slender billed conure(rare breed) did.

Now I had this bird back in highschool and in my early 20's(30 now) and I had to rehome him when I moved in to an apartment on my own. He was LOUD, very loud and I was working all the time and he wasn't getting attention so I placed him in a super bird savvy home and got to hear all about how great he was doing(along with pictures) for a long time. But I lost contact with his owner a few years ago, I moved across the country, got married, etc... So I have no clue if he's still alive although I would think he would be.

It was just REALLY bizarre! My bird is psychic! :rofl:

I know nothing to do with GSD's but wanted to share with other bird folk.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

How cool is that!!!!! I bet you got shivers for a second!!!!

I know Echo's a girl b/c the breeder had her DNA'd, I don't know about Ellie, my quaker, I just call her a girl ... even though she's probably a "he" b/c she masturbates ALL the time!!!!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey, if anyone wants to join the facebook parrot group I belong to, let me know! I've known these folks for years, and they're VERY parrot knowledgeable!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Jag said:


> Hey, if anyone wants to join the facebook parrot group I belong to, let me know! I've known these folks for years, and they're VERY parrot knowledgeable!


I'm always looking for good parrot groups. I'd like to join.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

OK, I think on facebook you just search PC group (parrot crazy) and it will come up. Tell them Jag sent you, and you'll get approved! If you have a problem finding it, let me know. I'm not too computer savvy and I was added when it started since they know this about me, LOL!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't think anyone should be allowed to discuss birds, unless they post pictures. I LOVE pictures. PLEASE?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pics of my flock:
Magnum, just turned 24 on the 8th of October(my mom has his clutchmate)

















English/American Budgie Enzo:







And his roomie Sky:








Cinco the demon lovebird....she is a crazy thing! 













Squeakers 23 yrs old:








I use to work at an exotic bird breeding facility and handfed 1,000's of parrots. Loved it!! I also had a few pairs of my own. The mess, and daily care was a drag though, so this is what I have now. I have some old pics of my Moluccan's hatching out, need to scan them. The sad thing is finding good homes for the cockatoos was difficult(I was really picky!) and they live such long life-spans/ very few people can commit to their care for ever and ever. 
My chickies( a couple of the 7 we have):


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

*My zoo*

Onyx - your flock is gorgeous ... love the CAG LOL

So here's Echo ... 

London was drinking from his water bowl, and Echo, having no fear of anything had to investigate. 

Second pic is the winner of the water bowl!

Third pic is Echo doing what she does best - destroying anything on the top of her cage!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

*And here's Ellie*

Ellie being a little piggie in her food bowl ...

Ellie taking a bath - does she ever make a mess for such a little bird

Ellie was grooming my previous cat, he had so much patience with her!!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, TGCC = Turquoise GCC.  He is quite the character, lol. My next bird is going to be a Vos Eclectus. Won't be for another couple years though. Would love to get a CAG as well one day, but not sure if I could handle grey dust...


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Bathe them lots and there's less dust. I mist Echo every morning, and on the weekends she comes in the shower with me - now that's a LOUD shower let me tell you, which is why it's on the weekends!

BUT, there's still dust - you could get a really good hepa filter for the house ... I have one of those - which certainly helps!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah I really hate dust. There's enough to clean as it is! Yet I keep tossing the idea of getting one around in my head...


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Cricket, Rico and Rayne, The Rowdy Boys, and Ziva


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

such colourful conures ... are your's super loud? LOL


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> such colourful conures ... are your's super loud? LOL


OMG... you have NO idea, LOL! :crazy: I'm hoping to find a house with a four season room to put them in. It drives my Grey crazy, and at times you can't even talk in the living room because they're all yelling. :hammer:


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

My friend has two ... they make my grey sound quiet!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! The pictures are awesome. Your birds are beautiful.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I couldn't deal with conures....the little ones are quieter, suns are gorgeous because they are so loud! Even my 'quiet' senegal has a piercing scream. Of course my grey has picked up every single bird sound that he's heard in his long life....and the Moluccan noise is the worst. He forgot the canary warble sadly

I keep my birds in our breezeway, there is a french door separating them from the rest of the house if I need to muffle their chatter. I installed an exhaust fan way back when, but seldom use it, I have an air cleaner in there. 
When we bought our house 19 yrs ago, the birdroom was the feature I looked for/didn't want to keep them isolated away from us, yet wanted them in their own area to keep the house cleaner.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Jag said:


> OMG... you have NO idea, LOL! :crazy: I'm hoping to find a house with a four season room to put them in. It drives my Grey crazy, and at times you can't even talk in the living room because they're all yelling. :hammer:


Which is why I will never own an Aratinga.... though they are beautiful birds.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Some Aratingas are worse than others. I thought Suns were loud until I brought a Jendaya home!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I will stick with my Pyrrhura. He's nice and quiet. Usually.


----------



## qingcong (Nov 14, 2021)

Kyleigh said:


> I can't find anywhere else to post this, so if I missed it, please feel free to move it.
> 
> I've seen a couple of people on here that have parrots as well as dogs (and I'm sure other pets LOL), and have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have experience living with both a Golden and a parrot? My Mini American Shepherd leaves our African Grey alone, and obviously, they are never together unsupervised etiquette certification. My husband wants to add a Golden to the family, and I’m slightly concerned about their “birdy” nature. Can anyone offer advice? Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

qingcong said:


> Does anyone have experience living with both a Golden and a parrot? My Mini American Shepherd leaves our African Grey alone, and obviously, they are never together unsupervised. My husband wants to add a Golden to the family, and I’m slightly concerned about their “birdy” nature. Can anyone offer advice? Thanks!


I had a golden/border cross when raising parrots, this photo has baby Moluccan cockatoos. She was fine with all may parrots, and our chickens that free ranged.


----------



## qingcong (Nov 14, 2021)

onyx'girl said:


> I had a golden/border cross when raising parrots, this photo has baby Moluccan cockatoos. She was fine with all may parrots, and our chickens that free ranged.
> View attachment 592881


thank you fo royur suggestion polished concrete Arizona


----------

